# Pocket scales



## Oceantoad (Feb 27, 2022)

Who on here not only weighs their spices, but uses a pocket scale for the lighter ones.  What pocket scale do you recommend?  ⚖


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 27, 2022)

I weigh my spices. Especially when making salami and salumi where the amounts can be less than 0.1gram/kilogram. I use a 0-500gram scale accurate to 0.01grams.

Pocket Gram Scale 500g.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 27, 2022)

Or if you do Amazon...
Pocket scale


----------



## DougE (Feb 27, 2022)

Just so happened I already had a digital reloading scale that weighs in grains and also grams down to a hundredth, so it doubles as my spice/cure scale.


----------



## Oceantoad (Feb 28, 2022)

OK, so I am on the right track.  Outstanding!  Thanks guys.


----------



## Fueling Around (Feb 28, 2022)

Yes you are the right track.
It is by far the best way for measuring items especially cures that are measured to tenth of a gram.

I weigh everything from meat to spices to ...
This is my 50g/0.001 scale
Not a pocket scale but I needed one accurate to milligrams for weighing drugs. (I cut our cat's meds.)


----------



## Polka (Dec 26, 2022)

Thanks for posting these scales suggestions...just made my first batch of summer sausage -- meh -- my wife's weight watcher's digital couldn't measure some of the leafy spices like marjoram -- a 9g bottle still showed 0.0g -- sigh -- so I appreciate this thread and those who contributed.  I know my sausage is also gonna taste meh -- until I get something more reliable.  Thanks guys !  R


----------



## Bigtank (Dec 26, 2022)

You are on the right track, I use my reloading scale  It's very accurate


----------



## DougE (Dec 26, 2022)

Bigtank said:


> You are on the right track, I use my reloading scale  It's very accurate


I also use my reloading scale for weighing spices and cure. I have a Taylor digital kitchen scale for weighing meat.


----------



## clifish (Dec 31, 2022)

for those that have these,  did you get one with a calibration weight and a little pan to put the spices?  or is there some easy thing to use like a nickle than can be used as a weight?


----------



## Colin1230 (Dec 31, 2022)

Calibration weights to the lower left of the pan.


----------



## DougE (Dec 31, 2022)

My reloading scale also came with check weights. I do use a different pan than the one I use for powder, though.


----------



## Fueling Around (Dec 31, 2022)

Both of mine came with calibration weight.  Be nicer to have a 1 gram reference than only the 50g cal.
Left my original scale at home so ordered a new one.  Comes with 2 pans and is pocket sized.
THINKSCALE

edit simplified link


----------



## thirdeye (Dec 31, 2022)

clifish said:


> for those that have these,  did you get one with a calibration weight and a little pan to put the spices?  or is there some easy thing to use like a nickle than can be used as a weight?


YES.  A (new) nickel weighs exactly 5 grams.  It's best to bracket your weight range, meaning a verification below your weight, and above your weight means your weight should be spot on. 


Colin1230 said:


> View attachment 653026
> 
> Calibration weights to the lower left of the pan.


  Accuracy at it's finest.


----------



## DougE (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## jkc64 (Dec 31, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> I weigh my spices. Especially when making salami and salumi where the amounts can be less than 0.1gram/kilogram. I use a 0-500gram scale accurate to 0.01grams.
> 
> Pocket Gram Scale 500g.



Clicked the Amazon link you posted, I bought this same one Feb 13 2013. Thought it looked familiar.


----------

